
Gmail is down - fjcaetano
http://www.google.com/appsstatus#hl=pt-BR&v=status&gmail=status
======
atoponce
People still use Gmail? If so, I'm guessing the site doesn't pull up for them
when they try to visit it. So, why is this important for posting on HN?

~~~
blutgens
You are a moron.

~~~
atoponce
That's an intelligent reply. Thanks for sharing your intellect with us.

------
tmikaeld
It says June 23rd and was down ~10 minutes... a bit late to the party?

~~~
fjcaetano
It was out when just now, but it's already back

~~~
tmikaeld
You can verify here first, before posting on any forum:
[http://www.isup.me](http://www.isup.me)

------
micah94
No it isn't.

